# HO Turntables



## Trainmanz3 (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm looking for a 90'-130' reliable turntable that doesn't cost a fortune, but can't find one that does not have bad reviews. I've looked at Heljan and Walthers. I don't need or want DCC. Can anyone help me? Thanks.
Trainmanz3


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

Why not build your own? That's what I plan to do because I can't justify spending brand new locomotive prices on a turntable. If you run a Google search, you can find some really good how to articles. Don't be intimidated, its actually a lot easier to build than you might think.
https://www.google.com/search?q=how...roid-boost-us&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I would suggest Diamond Scale. http://www.diamond-scale.com/products__turntables.htm

They have a pretty good variety available and are fairly easy to assemble. I have one scratchbuilt turntable that was donated to me and a Walthers 90' turntable. The Walthers is alright I guess but I'm not really impressed with it. Walthers id available in both 90 and 130 foot versions. 

Here's the Walthers 90 footer. Still have to install the handrails on it. 










I am not at all impressed with the motor for it. I installed a hand crank I had left over from a Diamond scale kit I built for somebody. 

Here's the scratchbuilt that I was given. Built from brass and powered by a motor from an old player piano. 










Works a lot better than the Walthers motor. Again, my suggestion would be the Diamond Scale turntable. 

I am a DC operator also.


----------



## Trainmanz3 (Nov 26, 2015)

/6 matt
Thanks for the idea...I'll check it out.


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Reliable Turntable ($'s)*



Trainmanz3 said:


> I've looked at Heljan and Walthers..


Walthers is only a distributor and "not" a manufacturer..
Heljan is a distributor and manufacture making parts for Walthers..
Have you looked at Atlas ??



Trainmanz3 said:


> I'm looking for a 90'-130' reliable turntable that doesn't cost a fortune,





Chet said:


> I would suggest Diamond Scale. http://www.diamond-scale.com/products__turntables.htm..


[Trainmanz3]
How far did your jaw drop when you looked at Diamond Scale prices ?? 
Not your average kit to assemble..
Extra hardware is also required..

This is my turntable..
Look at (picture) --> (#1) My Turntable
Look at (picture) --> (#2) My Turntable
Diamond Scale (P/N TS-134) 134'foot Large Girder Bridge..
This is a realistic looking turntable made from 95% wood.. 
It is a 75% "KIT" version and costs $199.00
Look at (picture) --> (#3) Turntable Track
Look at (picture) --> (#4) Alignment
The "Swing Arm" and "Turntable Track" must be within
+/- 1/64" (+/- .015") of "center Line"..
If you are "out" of +/- 1/32" (+/- .032") of "Center Line"
and rotate the turntable 180' degrees, this is what will happen.. 



/6 matt said:


> Why not build your own?....


Go here and see what it actually takes to "DIY" (Do It Yourself)..
http://www.housatonicrr.com/diy_turntable.htm
Making Your Own Turntable..
Why the "DIY" approach isn't always a good idea !!
By Craig Bisgeier 




> but can't find one that does not have bad reviews.


I started out being a Tool & Die Maker and Mold Maker..
All of these turntables are made from "plastic"..
It is "impossible" to mold "thin" parts 100% straight and flat.. 
Walthers Cornerstone is a "KIT" 90' foot [HO] Scale Turntable..
I was "not" surprised to see the following review on the interent..
--> The Walthers 90'foot turntable "kit" has many "warped" plastic parts <--
Of course there are individuals that can over come this problem..

=====================================================

Walthers #933-3171 90' foot [HO] Scale Turntable --> "Kit"..
Look at (picture) --> (#5) 933-3171
- Will require a motorizing kit 933-1050 (sold separately) $24.98..
- Will also require a "directional" turntable rotation switch

Atlas #305 90'foot [HO] Scale Turntable --> "Assembled"..
Updated: Go to my "thread" --> WARNING - CAUTION - WARNING - CAUTION 
Look at (picture) --> (#6) Atlas #305
- 9" Diameter
- Indexes 15' Degress
- 21 track locations
- Look --> (Great + Feature) = Locks turntable into the exact required location
- LooK --> (Warning) = Turntable "must" me mounted before adding track 
- LooK --> (Caution) = Track must have 1/4" high roadbed
......


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*My Thoughts (Atlas #305)..*

(#1)
Look at (picture) --> (#1) Atlas #305
I would recommend the Atlas #305 turntable because of the simplicity..
Factory assembled and factory tested..
The "very" best feature is how it "locks" the turntable into the exact position..
LooK --> This will prevent "many" engine de-railments !!
-BUT-
The turntable must be mounted "before" mounting the track..
The track to the turntable must have 1/4" high roadbed (cork??)..

(#2)
Look at (picture) --> (#2) Atlas #305
This is how it will look using the "hand crank"..
Sorry to say, but this looks "toy like"..
Also requires 100% full excess to the turntable..

(#3) 
Look at (picture) --> (#3A) Atlas #304
Add the indexing motor for ease of operation..
Look at (picture) --> (#3B) Atlas #305
This is how it will look using the "electric motor"..
This looks and works "professionally"..
Because the turntable "locks" into the exact position,location is not "restricted..



Trainmanz3 said:


> I don't need or want DCC..


If you are just beginning to build your layout and only using "track" V-DC
I would recommend using Atlas control switches to make it much easier..

Special Notes:
It is always difficult to find manufacture instructions..
I found this picture on the internet..
--> Tyler Bjarnason 2013 --> www.tysmodelrailroad.blogspot.com
When only using V-DC and "not" [DCC], I must admire the simplicity that Atlas uses..
Look at (picture) --> (#4) Instructions
The "power pack" controls the "speed" of the turntable rotation..
This is also an "added" excellent feature.. 

There are (x3) wires going from the Atlas Controller to the turntable..
It sure looks like that there is "no" track power to the turntable
when the turntable is rotaing..

=====================================================

Warning:
When "NOT" using an Atlas Controller Unit..
Look at (picture) --> (#5) Wiring
Wiring "Turntable" to prevent the turntable and the locomotive
from moving at the "same" time.. 
......


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*WARNING: When Not using [DCC]*

Fact:
All of the tracks that are used to "Park" locomotives
in a "roundhouse" or storage siding will require seperate wired "blocks".. 
Must isolate the locomotives from always having track power..

=====================================================

Modifications Required:
(#1) -OR- (#2)

(#1)
Look at (picture) --> (#1) Instructions
Use an Atlas Selector switch control panel..
Designates each "Parked" locomotive into a selected "block"..

(#2)
Look at (picture) --> (#2A) Switches
Add a seperate switch (S.P.D.T.) On/Off switch..
Designates each "Parked" locomotive into a selected "block"..
Look at (picture) --> (#2B) Switches
How to wire a (S.P.D.T.) On/Off switch..
......


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*WARNING - CAUTION - WARNING - CAUTION*

I must first apologize for my error..:dunno:

I never expected this from a long time model train manufacture like Atlas Model Trains..
Atlas Model Trains "only" makes a small "NON" standard size turntable (Totally Confused !!)..

Atlas Model Trains now only sells (x1) turntable ..
This is a 9" inch diameter turntable.. 







Decimal Conversions to HO scale Prototype inches..
Measured 9.0" = [HO] Scale 65' Feet..
That is why Atlas Model Trains describes actual size 9" and "NOT" scale footage..

=====================================================

(#1) Question:
Is the rotating round disk 9.0" in diameter ??
-OR-
Is the complete mounting turntable base 9.0" in diameter ??
--> this must be verified..

(#2) Question:
Does anyone have an Atlas #305 turntable ??

=====================================================

WARNING:
Make sure that your "longest" locomotive will fit on this turntable !!
......


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*My Thoughts (Added + Feature) ..*

Atlas HO Turntable Instructions (Atlas #305)..
http://www.atlasrr.com/pdf/HOTurntable.pdf

Another added (+) feature for this turntable..







A round "cut out" clearance hole through the layout is "NOT" required..
-BUT-
A 1/4" high roadbead will be required to mate to the turntable "height"..

=====================================================

I will look much closer at this (Atlas #305) turntable 
and see if it can be modified to be "lowered" down to your "Track Height".. 
......


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Turntable suggestion*



Trainmanz3 said:


> I'm looking for a 90'-130' reliable turntable that doesn't cost a fortune, but can't find one that does not have bad reviews. I've looked at Heljan and Walthers. I don't need or want DCC. Can anyone help me? Thanks.
> Trainmanz3


 Trainmanz3;

Another possibility would be to buy(perhaps used and cheaper) an Atlas N scale turntable.
You know those ugly things with a solid deck instead of a pit and rotating bridge. Now just why in the world would you want to do that; when you are an HO modeler? You can use the N scale turntable directly below the pit floor as a self-aligning mechanism. The hard work of lining up the turning bridge with the various tracks is done for you. I suggest the N scale turntable because it takes smaller steps between possible track locations. This will allow more tracks, if you want, but even if you only need a few tracks; the unrealistic pauses between them will be shorter than the HO version.
Of course this means scratch-building a pit floor and bridge, but that's relatively easy. Or, if you don't mind spending the extra money, you could buy them.

Traction Fan


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Indexing Motor*



traction fan said:


> Trainmanz3;
> You can use the N scale turntable directly below the pit floor as a self-aligning mechanism. The hard work of lining up the turning bridge with the various tracks is done for you. I suggest the N scale turntable because it takes smaller steps between possible track locations... Traction Fan


Yes there are many (many) different options..

My only question..
Will a [N] Scale turntable mechanism and indexing motor be able to rotate on average a 16.OZ (1 LB) locomotive ??
......


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Updates (Atlas #305)..*

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Atlas-HO-305-Manual-Turntable-p/atl-305.htm

(#1)
Works well, especially with the #304 motor. Rated 4 stars because of it's limited length.. 
Diesels fit with no problem but the longest loco that will fit is a 2-6-2 with tender.. 
Mates up to the Atlas #709 Round House perfectly..

(#2)
First things first, GET THE MOTOR TOO!!!!
Without it there is just no realism.. 
Next I would recomend weathering and disguising the plastic track slots.. 
I will point out that it is prototypical, even though it doesn' t look it. It is capable of holding almost any diesel, and with steam.. 
I would say not much larger than a relativley small 2-8-0 or larger 4-6-0 will fit.. 
So no hudsons, berkshires or K4s allowed !! 
Gives good operation and fits in cramped spaces..

=====================================================

Atlas HO Turntable Instructions (Atlas #305)..
http://www.atlasrr.com/pdf/HOTurntable.pdf

Another added (+) feature for this turntable..
Does auto reverse turntable track polarity when rotated 180' degress..
......


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*My Thoughts (More Realistic Looking) ..*



traction fan said:


> Trainmanz3;
> You know those ugly things with a solid deck instead of a pit and rotating bridge. Now just why in the world would you want to do that .. Traction Fan


The Atlas #305 turntable has a lot of (+) (+) features..
That is why it is built like this..
Do "not" forget that the track indexing location is locked into location..
This will prevent many de-railments.. 

Look at (picture) --> (#1) Before & After
The indexing locations "not" used are covered up..
But the turntable still looks like a record player..
Here are (x2) excellent examples what can be done..
Look at (picture) --> (#2) Old Steam
Look at (picture) --> (#3) Old Steam
Here is a more modern example..
Look at (picture) --> (#4) Girder Turntable
This is a Hornby turntable..
Look at (picture) --> (#5) Girder Turntable

=====================================================

Procedures: (Girder Turntable Bridge)

Look at (picture) --> (#6) Atlas Turntable
This is a 9" inch diameter "turntable"..
Look at (picture) --> (#7) Atlas Girder Bridge
This is a 9" inch plate girder "bridge"..

Have a custom made Turntable Girder Bridge..
http://www.atlasrr.com/trackmisc/hodecobridge.htm
http://www.atlasrr.com/trackmisc/hodecobridge1.htm
http://www.atlasrr.com/trackmisc/hodecobridge2.htm
http://www.atlasrr.com/trackmisc/hodecobridge3.htm

Cut out removing the "existing" track on the bridge..
Be sure to leave a wide as possible base for gluing the (x2) girder sides to turntable face..

=====================================================

Procedures: (Extra Fine Detail)


traction fan said:


> Trainmanz3;
> You know those ugly things with a solid deck.. Traction Fan


I must also agree..
-BUT-
Cost ($'s), function and simplicity are #1 priority.. 

There is a "set" pattern on the "original" turntable top viewing face..
There is a "set" pattern on the (x2) excellent examples ( Old Steam)..
I feel that once the turntable rotates, it will "not" look realistic"..
Instead, have a "constant" looking "top" face (Fine Gravel).. 

LooK: 
Do this procedure "Before" mounting the (x2) girder sides to turntable face..
Determine where the (x2) girder sides to turntable face "will" be mounted..
"Only" mask off the track and up to where the (x2) girder sides "will" be mounted..
This will allow the track surface to remain "Brown"..
Paint the "top" face of turntable "Light Grey"..
Glue the (x2) girder sides to turntable face..

Warning:
If you are using a spray of "isopropyl alcohol", do a test to insure that it does "not" effect this "plastic" surface..

Mix a ratio of "wood glue" and "water" together into a fine "mist" spray bottle.. 
Using different paint "brush" sizes, paint the top surface with 100% wood glue..
Look at (picture) --> (#8) [N] Scale Ballast
Using [N] scale ballast (darker grey) is very fine and will look more like concrete..
Try using a salt or pepper shaker to apply the ballast evenly..
Also try to avoid "any" patterns that will be noticed while the turntable rotates..
Use the fine "mist" spray bottle to glue in all the loose ballast.. 
......


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Noise Reduction Modification (Indexing Motor)..*

Warning:

I found this picture on the internet..
Look at (picture) --> (#1) Noise Modification
......








This is a good idea, but never "wrap" anything around a "hot" running "motor"..
Must allow the motor heat to be released, not just through the electric motor air vents ..
It is a good idea adding insulation "inside" the turntable house to reduce sound..
-BUT-
The the open windows above the (x2) doors must "NOT" be blocked.. 
This will allow for free air flow..
......


----------



## Ren (May 31, 2012)

*Atlas 302 turntable*

Morning all
I picked up the 302 turntable(looks to be the same as the 305) and its says that it needs the 301 motor. Does anyone know if the 304 motor will work on this?

Thanks


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Atlas #302-->#305 and #301-->#304*



Ren said:


> Morning all
> I picked up the 302 turntable(looks to be the same as the 305) and its says that it needs the 301 motor. Does anyone know if the 304 motor will work on this?
> Thanks


Fact:
It is very (very) hard to back track "actual" manufacture information..

Your Atlas #302 Turntable:
- Old Version (Now Obsolete)
- Brass Track Rails
- 360 (divide by) 30 = 12 Locations 
--> LooK: --> Only Indexes at 30' Degree Locations 
--> Count how many "indexing" locations are on the turntable (x12) !!

New Atlas #305 Turntable:
- New Version 
- 360 (divide by) 15 = 24 Locations 
--> LooK: Now indexes at 15' Degree Locations 

Atlas #301 motor.
- Old Version (Now Obsolete)
- Was Fully Gear Driven 

Atlas #304 motor.
- New Version
- Belt Driven

==================================

I see no problem using the Atlas #304 motor --> on your Atlas #302 Turntable..
......


----------



## Ren (May 31, 2012)

*Atlas 302 turntable*

Thank You


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Power*



ED-RRR said:


> Yes there are many (many) different options..
> 
> My only question..
> Will a [N] Scale turntable mechanism and indexing motor be able to rotate on average a 16.OZ (1 LB) locomotive ??
> ......


 Yes. The turntable is driven by a gear train and is powerful enough to turn your HO loco. 
The weight of the locomotive doesn't matter all that much, as you have it centered, or close
to centered, on the central pivot. It takes a lot less power to rotate the loco than to lift it.
See a post on man powered turntable. In its video, four men pushing handles rotate a real locomotive(albeit a small one) The men would be absolutely unable to lift the same loco by hand.
If you use this idea, and build your own bridge and pit, include a support rail and wheel arrangement at the ends of the bridge. This will keep things aligned vertically and prevent your heavy loco from tilting the bridge as it enters or leaves. Z scale freight car trucks, running on Z scale flex track, might work. 
Note: The only motor for this turntable, is a hand crank, unless you buy the Atlas motorizing unit separately. This unit is a quite noisy motor and a worm gear connected by rubber band belts.
The motor has no part in indexing the bridge with the surrounding tracks. That function is performed, quite cleverly, by the gear train built into the turntable itself.

Traction Fan

Traction Fan


----------



## jbchild (Sep 21, 2013)

*Walthers 90' turntable*

I've had reasonable success with the 90; Walthers turntable. It is essential that the worm and main worm gear operate freely without binding. The worm gear / worm meshing can be adjusted by rotating the main bearing in the middle of the table. It is slightly non-concentric. Also, ensure that the rotating section is securely retained by the brass rings.

I have removed the DC motor, first reduction gear and drive shaft. By installing a longer drive shaft and mounting an arduino driven 28BYJ-48
stepper motor at the end of the shaft I now have a smooth operating, quiet and self-indexing drive system. One switch controls direction, while three push buttons command the table to move 15 deg, 180 deg or in single increments of 12.8 arc-min.

Happy to provide more info on request.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

jbchild said:


> I've had reasonable success with the 90; Walthers turntable. It is essential that the worm and main worm gear operate freely without binding. The worm gear / worm meshing can be adjusted by rotating the main bearing in the middle of the table. It is slightly non-concentric. Also, ensure that the rotating section is securely retained by the brass rings.
> 
> I have removed the DC motor, first reduction gear and drive shaft. By installing a longer drive shaft and mounting an arduino driven 28BYJ-48
> stepper motor at the end of the shaft I now have a smooth operating, quiet and self-indexing drive system. One switch controls direction, while three push buttons command the table to move 15 deg, 180 deg or in single increments of 12.8 arc-min.
> ...


This thread was over a year old, and likely the OP has long since moved on. But good info.

It was also a good reminder of why ED-RRR isn't around any more. There IS good information there, but much of it is opinion masquerading as "fact", and some of it is misleading. In his attempt to provide the last word on the subject, there is a lot of irrelevant information. The formatting is still weird, and quotation marks are used incorrectly throughout, but at least it predates the funny colors and the nasty attacks on anyone who disagrees with him.


----------

